#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Японский_учебная литература

## Юань Дин

Здравствуйте.
Вот вопрос возник:
кто может написать выходные данные хороших самоучителей, учебников японского языка, словарей для заказа книг в магазине нашего города:
ISBN, Ф.И.О., Название книги, Издательство, Год издания?
Заранее благодарю за ответ.
С уважением.
Д.Б.

----------


## Furabo

> Здравствуйте.
> Вот вопрос возник:
> кто может написать выходные данные хороших самоучителей, учебников японского языка, словарей для заказа книг в магазине нашего города:
> ISBN, Ф.И.О., Название книги, Издательство, Год издания?
> Заранее благодарю за ответ.
> С уважением.
> Д.Б.


Пытаемся заниматься по самоучителю Лаврентьева Б.П. ("Самоучитель японского языка. М., главная редакция восточной литературы изд_ва "Hаука"1982 год") ИСБН-ов тогда еще не было  :Smilie: . + аудиокурс. К сожалению самоучитель старый, не знаю переиздавался ли. За ссылки на более совершенные самоучители также буду очень признателен.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Пытаемся заниматься по самоучителю Лаврентьева Б.П. ("Самоучитель японского языка. М., главная редакция восточной литературы изд_ва "Hаука"1982 год") ИСБН-ов тогда еще не было . + аудиокурс. К сожалению самоучитель старый, не знаю переиздавался ли. За ссылки на более совершенные самоучители также буду очень признателен.


ISBN 5-8033-0141-8. Лаврентьев Борис Павлович. Самоучитель японского языка. М.: "Живой язык", 2002г.
Говорят, книга хорошая.
В магазинах ее нет, так как год издания давний. Есть только словарь Лаврентьева Б.П. 2005 года. И небольшие книги и разговорники, рассчитанные на туристов, ездящих в Японию.
Придется в инете искать  :Frown:  . Если ссылочку найдете на бесплатную закачку самоучителя Лаврентьева Б.П., дайте ссылочку, пожалуйста.

Еще люди советуют: ISBN 985-519-052-1. Под ред. Головнина И.В. Том 1: "Учебник японского языка для начинающих", Том 2: "Учебник японского языка для продолжающих". Эти книги в магазинах не смотрел, не знаю - есть ли они в продаже.

P.S.: В поисковике по ISBN можно книгу найти (ее выходные данные)

----------


## Perevod

http://sakura-leaves.nnm.ru/samouchi...onskomu_yazyku
Там есть эти учебники.
А вообще на мой взгляд лучше возьмите Pimsleur (не знаю, есть ли он на русском)

----------

